
The Persian Rug May Not Be Long for This World - murtali
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/27/world/middleeast/end-of-an-art-form-the-persian-rug-may-not-be-long-for-this-world.html
======
lwhalen
Is there a way to buy and vet a legit Persian rug that doesn't involve
travelling to Iran?

